# De Panne Belgium



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

People may know of this but just in case some members are not aware. There is parking for motorhomes in De Panne at Konigsplein and although the sign says no camping you can stay overnight and one Belgium chap said you could stay for up to 4 days. It is within easy walking to town and the beach.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*De Panne*

Hi Rita

....and for the smokers there are various cheap cigarette and tobacco shops!

Rapide561


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We stayed there one night - the 'in' had a height bar across but the 'out' didn't . . . everyone went in the out no bother! A good stop to use off the Dunkirk ferry - and TomTom found it ok !


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi again,
When we were there the height barrier entrance is now for cars only as the part leading to the mh parking has concrete blocks preventing access. so yes in & out the same way just a little further down road.


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

zulurita said:


> People may know of this but just in case some members are not aware. There is parking for motorhomes in De Panne at Konigsplein and although the sign says no camping you can stay overnight and one Belgium chap said you could stay for up to 4 days. It is within easy walking to town and the beach.


My father in law now 93 was there in 1939 and got captured, his wife didn't see him again till 1944 via prisioner exchange.
The old boy used to go back each year for a reunion till recently, we always used to bid him farewell , tell him to watch out for Germans and not to be away for so long this time!


----------

